# Type OrangeAppled - for fun and/or to ward off boredom



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

INFP with a developed Ti - could seem INTP....but, nope, definitely Fi-dom. 

probably also 4w5, but doesn't come off as cool/distant or strange as many 4w5s seem to at times.

I could kind of see 4w3 simply because of the more assertive or sociable qualities, but assessing a person as being sociable on a forum isn't a great measure of everything...

If I had to choose another type pairing I would say ENFP 4w3.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

^ I'm very introverted, so ENFP does not work for me. I actually find myself on boards like this mostly posting in regards to theory or analyzing an emotional issue. I don't find myself in cliques (I maybe develop a _few_ relationships with individuals & nothing very deep), participating much in outright silly, social threads, or bantering with others. Even with my high post count, I still see & feel myself as separate from the others here, not a part of a community, and it doesn't bother me.

I also detach a lot from my own emotions, whereas 3s tend to want to amplify them. I hate becoming emotional in front of others (not that it never happens), so I tend to resist being affected at all, or avoid situations where I could become emotional. 
I actually like to debate, to argue ideas, but if it's too close to a deep feeling, then I back away for fear of an emotional response. With age, I am more comfortable with my emotions; I trust them more, whereas in the past they felt threatening.

As a result, in person, family & friends have described me as aloof & distant, and I have been called outright "cold". Of course, I have a self-preservational instinct, which accounts for some of this. The 4w3s also have a natural, lightness to them that is charming, and I feel more tightly wound, more controlled. I have a little bit of a violent side, but it's mischievous, not theatrical. I also seek information and new ideas out more than anything. I envy the style of 4w3s - they have a seemingly effortless style. I also definitely see my integration and disintegration points as a 4w5's.

I think my inner warm Fi is more apparent online; writing is an easier way for me to express.
I don't know about being "strange". I seem normal to myself, well, maybe awkward. I usually find "strangeness" in others a bit contrived though. I thought those were 4w3s, putting on a show for us. :laughing:


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I wasnt saying i thought you were an ENFP, but it seems less improbable to me than an NT, i guess. Functionally, ENFP is the closest to INFP, anyway.

I guess what might seem "strange" about a pairing of 4 and 5 is the contrast between the intensity and emotional coloration of the 4 meeting with the cool detached analysis of the 5. In a way they are opposite natures, it seems. One's style is highly personal and the other's is highly impersonal. One values meaning found in the subjective where the other values the objective, etc.- I certainly don't find it too strange myself, but I think what would be called society at large would. Or perhaps "hard to figure out" is a better term. All I meant was that I think American society would find a 4w3 type more accessible.

So, like I said, INFP 4w5. A 4w3 wouldve been satisfied with feedback; a 4w5 must dissect it. roud:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I envy (uh oh, there's my 4 streak) the "accessibility" of the 4w3, very much so. 3s get a bad wrap for some unknown reason, but I find them irresistible. I think I am resistible :tongue:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Aww, no you're irresistable!:tongue:

Definately an INFP, too!


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

INFP - a very inspiring one :happy:

The one who inspired me to think about how to explain feelers reasoning based on ideals :tongue:


----------

